# Fichier template LaTeX : dispo (améliorations bienvenues)



## alexh (21 Novembre 2004)

Voilà, avec le temps j'ai constitué une sorte de template de fichier LaTeX pour faire des maths sur Mac . Je l'ai mis en partage là :mouais: 

Evidemment c'est gratuit (pour ce que c'est ...) Si quelqu'un voit des archaismes (dans les packages utilisés par exemple) ou des choses améliorables, ou simplement a des idées à m'apporter, elles sont les bienvenues. 

A+


----------



## molgow (21 Novembre 2004)

J'ai regardé en vitesse ton template, ca a l'air plutôt bien fait comme truc, même si j'en aurais pas vraiment l'utilité.

Juste un truc par contre, je suis aussi intéressé par la question que tu poses dans le fichier "If someone knows how to cancel automatic indenting in a document, please tell me" !
Si tu trouves, fais en part ici, ça m'intéresse beaucoup.


----------



## Nephou (21 Novembre 2004)

/noindent dans le template des paragraphe ça marche pas ?


----------



## ngaubert (22 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai regardé en vitesse ton template, ca a l'air plutôt bien fait comme truc, même si j'en aurais pas vraiment l'utilité.
> 
> Juste un truc par contre, je suis aussi intéressé par la question que tu poses dans le fichier "If someone knows how to cancel automatic indenting in a document, please tell me" !
> Si tu trouves, fais en part ici, ça m'intéresse beaucoup.



Je ne sais pas si c'est ça que vous entendez pas suprrimer l'indentation, mais si il s'agit de supprimer la "tabulation" à la première ligne de chaque paragraphe il suffit de mettre dans l'en-tête la commande suivante (juste avant le \begin{document} ) :

 \setlength{\parindent}{0 in}

La variable \parindent étant celle qui gère cet espace, donc en la mettant à 0 on supprime le décalage.

Nico


----------



## alexh (24 Novembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup, je me suis pourri la vie avec ce truc pendant longtemps ...

Le problème de (La)TeX c'est que même en ayant lu des centaines de pages sur les options de formattage, on n'en connaît qu'une infime partie ...

Je vais essayer de mettre à jour le fichier online rapidement


----------



## pim (30 Décembre 2004)

Pour enlever l'indentation, j'ai eut quelques problèmes, selon l'endroit où je place la commande \setlength{\parindent}{0pt}

Alors depuis j'ai trouvé plus puissant, efficace à 100%, c'est d'utiliser :

\AtBeginDocument{\setlength{\parindent}{0pt}}

Avec celle-ci, no souci


----------

